# I'm getting a puppy! I'm so excited!



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very excited! 9 days from today
I will have a new puppy! I can't wait 
I've had lots of time to prepare because I've been babysitting my friends dog and at least won't be lonely when she goes home and have enjoyed the walks and spoiling her! So countdown to the 15th! Happy valentines day to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

that is super exciting :O) do you know what kind of puppy you are getting ??? you must post pictures when you get your new furrry friend :O)


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> that is super exciting :O) do you know what kind of puppy you are getting ??? you must post pictures when you get your new furrry friend :O)


Yes I know  I'm getting a tiny little yorkie!! She is very cute I will post pics when I get her! I can't wait to spoil her!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Yes I know  I'm getting a tiny little yorkie!! She is very cute I will post pics when I get her! I can't wait to spoil her!!!


Yorkies rock. We have two of them.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Yorkies rock. We have two of them.


Oh I would love to see pictures of them! I had a yorkie growing up and when I was younger I just love them!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

My daughter wants one so bad but they are to expensive.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwwe! I was bitten by one when I was a kid but still! Watch out for puppy mills and irresponsible breeders... they turn those little guys out like some kind of factory! I have heard a few horror stories of "vet checked" "healthy" yorkie pups seizing up and dying after a few weeks of ownership.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I USED to raise yorkies. dont select the one with the thickest hair..or you will end up with woolly mammoth. you wont get the silky coat . it mats terribly. the thinner the hair..the better as a pup. it takes two years for a yorkie to grow its beautiful silky coat. if its the wrong texture..then wrong colours also. 
also watch for ear set. if low..they will never stand up. should be high on the head and small and pointy with very little hair on them. do the parents ears stand up? 
where are you getting it? from a breeder or some lady in north van who sells puppies. some turn out huge..if you want tiny..it better have a tiny nose no bigger than the end of your pinky finger. if it has a big nose..huge dog. if the mother is big..then good chances the pup will be also. 
gotta watch..as alot of sellers say yeah..small lap dog..then they grow into monsters. 
proper coat..you should see a new shorter darker hair on the front legs if you blow on the hair.
small toy dogs sometimes they get low blood sugars if not fed small meals more often..usually why they die. they have to eat to keep their sugars up . at least till they are mature.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> I USED to raise yorkies. dont select the one with the thickest hair..or you will end up with woolly mammoth. you wont get the silky coat . it mats terribly. the thinner the hair..the better as a pup. it takes two years for a yorkie to grow its beautiful silky coat. if its the wrong texture..then wrong colours also.
> also watch for ear set. if low..they will never stand up. should be high on the head and small and pointy with very little hair on them. do the parents ears stand up?
> where are you getting it? from a breeder or some lady in north van who sells puppies. some turn out huge..if you want tiny..it better have a tiny nose no bigger than the end of your pinky finger. if it has a big nose..huge dog. if the mother is big..then good chances the pup will be also.
> gotta watch..as alot of sellers say yeah..small lap dog..then they grow into monsters.
> ...


Hi April,
I am getting her from a friends family and she is already 6 months old,her ears are standing and she has a tiny nose.From all the pics I have of her,her coat is fine and very nice.She is 3.3 pounds now at 6 months and I have seen her litter mates in pictures and on Skype LOL.Having bred and showed dogs in the past and having been a vet tech I always air on the side of caution

I would never buy from a pet store or a puppy mill,and if the lady on the north shore is who I think you are talking about puppy broker/miller Deb Skippon..not ever..I have no respect for people like that 
You will have to meet her! I will bring her in to see you


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds great. Yes Shes the one. Glad to hear and yes you know your stuff. She sounds great. Lucky you .I loved my yorkies. Mine were ozmillion yorkies from England. I got them from angry in Ontario who used to be involved in the kennel.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Oh I would love to see pictures of them! I had a yorkie growing up and when I was younger I just love them!


Will post some a little later. You will love Yorkies. Only issue is they seem to have a bit of a Napolean complex so keeping them from wanting to play with Great Danes is somewhat interesting sometimes


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Our pomeranian had seizures when he was a puppy from low blood sugar. Our vet advised us to feed him a teaspoon of corn syrup and that worked well until he grew out of it.

Also, toy breeds, especially the pups have really small bladders and it can be difficult to potty train them. Fortunately they are also little smarties which is why I recommend you train him/her to ring a bell when they have to go outside. Our pom was having trouble potty training and this did the trick. When he has to go, we hear no matter where in the house we are. We have a Bear Bell that we hang from a string tied onto the back doorknob for him.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pics of our Yorkies*

Rory - he's just a little over 7 yrs old



















Enya - as a pup




























The 2 of them together last month










Sorry about poor pic quality


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

your yorkies are beautiful


----------

